# eric4



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2010)

I start to learn a python. Today I installed eric4 and when I run eric4 I get:

```
eric4
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/eric4.py", line 60, in <module>
    from KdeQt.KQApplication import KQApplication
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/KdeQt/__init__.py", line 20, in <module>
    import Preferences
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/Preferences/__init__.py", line 26, in <module>
    from PyQt4.QtWebKit import QWebSettings
ImportError: No module named QtWebKit
```
Thanks.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 17, 2010)

you need to install the port www/py26-qt4-webkit.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> you need to install the port www/py26-qt4-webkit.



I don't have py26-qt4-webkit in my ports and I didn't find on the freshports site too.

For installation and for running should be enough:

```
Required To Build: x11-toolkits/py-qt4-gui, devel/py-qt4-qscintilla2, lang/python26
 Required To Run: x11-toolkits/py-qt4-gui, devel/py-qt4-qscintilla2, lang/python26, net/py-qt4-network, graphics/py-qt4-svg, lang/python26
```
and I have evrything. I I have qt4-webkit installed too. I reinstalled all but I get the same error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2010)

The port is a bit more generically named: www/py-qt4-webkit


```
$ psearch [B]py26-qt4-webkit[/B]
www/[B]py-qt4-webkit[/B]         Python bindings for the Qt4 toolkit, QtWebKit module
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you...I didn't find before but now is installed and I have a problem still.
eric4_error.log:

```
2010-01-17, 12:21:51
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<type 'exceptions.ImportError'>:
No module named QtHelp
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/eric4.py", line 276, in <module>
    main()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/eric4.py", line 253, in main
    from UI.UserInterface import UserInterface
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/UI/UserInterface.py", line 38, in <module>
    from Helpviewer.HelpWindow import HelpWindow
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/eric4/Helpviewer/HelpWindow.py", line 16, in <module>
    from PyQt4.QtHelp import QHelpEngine, QHelpEngineCore, QHelpSearchQuery

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Numbers:
  Python 2.6.4
  Qt 4.5.3
  PyQt4 4.6.2
  sip 4.9.3
  QScintilla 2.4
  eric4 4.4.0 (r3604)

Platform: freebsd8
2.6.4 (r264:75706, Dec 10 2009, 07:11:56)
[GCC 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]]
```

Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Jan 17, 2010)

Bug port maintainer ([cmd=""]make -V MAINTAINER -C /usr/ports/devel/eric4[/cmd]) about missing dependencies?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Bug port maintainer ([cmd=""]make -V MAINTAINER -C /usr/ports/devel/eric4[/cmd]) about missing dependencies?




```
py-qt4--help
```

was a  port which I didn't have...

Thanks.


----------

